# harness question



## jwhisperj

I don't know anything about harnesses. I have a team harness here and was wondering can I use one separately? Or do I have to buy a single harness?

Thanks!


----------



## Nutty Saddler

You can use part of a teams harness as a single - it really depends on the harness you have. Mostly all you need is a single pair of reins as they are often the only part that is different, but again it depends on the harness you have.

What teams harness do you have.


----------



## jwhisperj

Ok thanks! I'll have to take a closer look. lol


----------



## CheyAut

I've never had a team harness, but looking at my friends, they have different parts, so I'm not sure that you could?


----------



## smrobs

It really all depends on the type of harness and what kind of cart you have. I am sure that it will work but you may have to improvise a way to attach it to the cart. Most single harnesses I have seen attach to the cart with hoops on the side to run the poles into (sorry, don't know what they are called). 


However, most team harnesses are attached using tugs that run from the collar to a double tree and neck yoke snapped to the front of the collar then attached to the tongue of the wagon. 









It may take a bit of jerry-rigging to get it to work but it is expensive to buy a whole new set of harness.


----------



## LauraB

You can use a team harness to drive single. You will need a set of single lines and a set of shaft loops pictured in this link. 
My Draft Horse Super Store: Cart Straps for single horse shafts

The long band goes underneath the horse's belly and the clips attach to the back pad.

This a quick, easy, and PROPER conversion.

It should look like this.


----------



## jwhisperj

Ok. Thanks Laura. Thanks everyone for your help! I am putting one of my haflingers up for sale and didn't know if I could sell half the harness or not. Wish us luck!


----------

